# PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele



## Jack ONeill (29. September 2009)

*PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

So hier meine Umfrage.

Werden immer mehr Spiele für den PC von Consolen schlecht umgesetzt

bzw. einfach nur schlecht programmiert?

Wäre doch schon fast ein Garantie Fall.

Wie zb. Arma2


----------



## Lexx (29. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

(X) habe nie probleme..

inhaltliche probleme:
wenn ein spiel eine funktion/eigenschaft schlecht umsetzt, jo mai, ist dann halt so..
patch warten oder bleiben lassen

technische probleme: 
kenne ich nicht und aus den letzten jahren sind mir auch keine persönlich bekannt oder widerfahren


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*



Lexx schrieb:


> (X) habe nie probleme..
> 
> inhaltliche probleme:
> wenn ein spiel eine funktion/eigenschaft schlecht umsetzt, jo mai, ist dann halt so..
> ...


 

Nimm doch mal Arma2, man braucht erst nen patch um das richtig spielen zu können.


----------



## boss3D (29. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

Ich spiele zwar fast nichts mehr, aber bei den Top-Titel bis 2008 hatte ich nie wirkliche Probleme. Das letzte Desater, an das ich mich erinnere, war Clear Sky.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sesfontain (29. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

ich habe nur selten welche ,aber wenn ,dann richtig


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

Ich hatte nur selten Probleme.
Das schlimmste war damals Resident Evil 4.
Da hatte ja die Komplette Beleuchting nicht hingehauen.
Aber ein Patch hatte das Problem ja beseitigt.


----------



## Xrais (29. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

also ich habe bei so fast jedem halbwegs guten spiel probleme gehabt mal gröber mal nur kleinigkeiten die aber störten,

Stalker Clear Sky
GTA4
Arma
Shift

und das ist nur ein bruchteil was mir jetzt einfällt , ich kann die leute schon gut verstehen wenn sie auf konsolen wechseln - dort gibts zwar auch patches aber solche startet erst garnicht probleme findet man dort nicht 
bei der nächsten konsolen gen werden die konsolen noch wichtiger und ich werde auch umsteigen den ich sag mir lieber , etwas mehr geld fü die games bezahlen und dafür das nerven kostüm schonen


----------



## Two-Face (29. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

[X]_ja (zu oft schlecht progarmmiert)_

Als Besitzer einer mitlerweile angestaubten Grafikbeschleunigung muss ich das leider sagen; Unreal Tournament 3 läuft bei mir in Full-HD mit maximalen bildverbessernden Einstellungen völlig problemlos, andere Spiele, die wesentlich schlechter aussehen nur gerade mal in 1440 x 900 in mittleren Details. 
Ordentlich programmiert hat die Spieleindustrie übringens fast nie; sämtliche Spiele hätten bei ressourcensparender Programmierung wesentlich geringere Hardwareanforderungen.


----------



## xR4Y (29. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

nein (nur selten Problemme)
Hatte eigentlich nur anfangs starke Probleme mit GTA4 und FSX, was aber jeweils dank patches größtenteils behoben...

Aber für gewöhnlich warte ich die Tests von Spieleseiten ab und dann wartet man eben für die Low-Budget Version die dann auch genügend gepatched ist


----------



## rebel4life (29. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

Resident Evil 5 - man kauft es über Steam, sprich eine Raubkopie ist so gut wie ausgeschlossen. Dann braucht man auch noch nen Windows Live Account, das empfinde ich als Frechheit.

Ansonsten sind die Umsetzungen nicht sonderlich schlecht.


----------



## taks (29. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

Mein letztes Spiel wo ich ein paar wenige Probleme hate war X3:TC


----------



## Lexx (30. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

taks: die bedienung..  ?


----------



## Farulox (30. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

Wir spielen immer öfter schlechte Spiele? 

Wozu gibt es PCGames und co. ? 
Ich kaufe sie jedenfalls, damit ich nicht gleich "irgendein" Spiel kaufe, nur weil beispielsweise die Verpackung gut aussieht. 

Ne, ich informiere mich vorher, was ich kaufe, dann kann ich mich darauf freuen und mein Wochenende landet nicht im Dreck wegen einem schlechten PC Spiel. Soweit kommt es noch. 

Edit: Habe nur (sehr) selten kleine Probleme, manchmal auch welche von ein bis zwei Tagen.


----------



## Lexx (30. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

hmm... nicht die spiele werden immer schlechter, 
sondern der benutzer wird um vieles anspruchsvoller..
selektiver, erfahren, geschultes auge..


----------



## Winduser (30. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

Probleme mit einem m. das muss reichen.
ich habe andauernd PC spiele, die ich nicht spielen kann, weil meine Hardware es nicht zulässt (beachte mein Sysprofil!!!) und bei denen ich zuerst patchen muss, damit es überhaupt spielfähig ist.
beispiel NOX (uralt) und Supreme Comander: Forged Alliance (relativ Neu)
aus sonst finde ich andauernd Grafik Bugs.


----------



## moe (30. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

pc spiele werden generell immer schlechter, nicht nur die umsetzungen von den konsolen. schaut euch doch mal shift an. das ist *nicht *fertig. das ist ne beta version. sowas zu verkaufen sollte bestraft werden. ich hatte massive probleme shift bei mir zum laufen zu bringen. ich hab alles ausprobiert, sogar in der .exe rumgepfuscht, bis ich hier mal gelesen hab, auszuprobieren, obs im fenstermodus läuft. jetz gehts zwar, stürzt aber in unregelmäßigen abständen ab, entweder vor oder nach dem rennen.


----------



## Opheliac (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

[x]nein (nur selten Probleme)


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

Hab auch eher selten Probleme, aber Probleme gibts mitm PC immer mal und die lassen sich alle beheben. Es lässt sich aber nicht von der Hand weisen, dass einige Spiele nicht optimal portiert sind.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

[X] nein (habe nie Probleme)

Ich kann mich an kein Spiel erinnern was mir in irgendeiner Art Probleme gemacht hat, wenn dann lags meist am Rechner, dafür kann das Spiel/der Entwickler ja aber nix.

Das ein schlechter aussehendes Spiel schlechter läuft als ein gut aussehendes ist für mich auch kein Problem, ist halt in gewissem Maße "Entwicklerfusch".

Und spiele ála Shift, Gothic3, etc. hole ich mir erst gar nicht, wenn ich lese, dass da nix stimmt - es ist furchtbar, dass es heutzutage selbstverständlich ist die Schlamperei während der Entwicklung mit zig großen/vielen Patches zu beheben (beheben zu wollen). Ich meine kleine Bugs oder so ist ja alles i.O. aber ein halbfertiges Spiel rauszubringen, dass zB. nicht mal auf Radeonkarten läuft (GTA4 war das glaube ich) - ich meine da läuft doch was falsch, da fragt man sich echt warum man für so einen Mist auch noch Geld bezahlen soll. Da lob ich mir Spieleschmieden ála Nintendo, o.Ä. wenn ich an die ganzen (älteren) Konsolentitel denke (bei aktuellen wird ja auch ziemlich oft gepatcht bei 360 und PS3), da lief alles super in der Version 1.0, weil die Leute noch anständig gearbeitet haben, und auch richtig bei der Sache waren.

So das musste mal raus


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

Eher selten Probleme. Allgemein muss ich aber trotzdem sagen, dass immer häufiger irgend ne ******** zusammengepfuscht wird (siehe z.B. beim "Megahit" GTA IV - sowas von schlampig programmiert, mit einer UNTERIRDISCHEN Performance).

btw @ Jack ONeil:
Wie wäre es, wenn du mal ein Rechtschreibprogramm über dein Geschreibseltes laufen lassen würdest? Allein der Threadtitel macht kaum Sinn.
Jetzt komm bloß nicht mit irgend einer Rechtschreibschwäche - daher ja auch mein Tip.


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Eher selten Probleme. Allgemein muss ich aber trotzdem sagen, dass immer häufiger irgend ne ******** zusammengepfuscht wird (siehe z.B. beim "Megahit" GTA IV - sowas von schlampig programmiert, mit einer UNTERIRDISCHEN Performance).
> 
> btw @ Jack ONeil:
> Wie wäre es, wenn du mal ein Rechtschreibprogramm über dein Geschreibseltes laufen lassen würdest? Allein der Threadtitel macht kaum Sinn.
> ...


 
Ja sorry kommt nicht mehr vor


----------



## Atel79 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Resident Evil 5 - man kauft es über Steam, sprich eine Raubkopie ist so gut wie ausgeschlossen. Dann braucht man auch noch nen Windows Live Account, das empfinde ich als Frechheit.
> 
> Ansonsten sind die Umsetzungen nicht sonderlich schlecht.


 
Resi 5 gibt es als raubkopie.


----------



## Farulox (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

Man braucht doch nicht zwingend einen Windows Live Account.
Man kann sich auch flugs ein Offline-Profil erstellen und gut ist.
Die Erfolge bekommt man trotzdem und schon ist gut.

Was soll daran überhaupt eine Frechheit sein, sich einen Account zu erstellen? 

Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen.
Denn sehr viele Leute ziehen sich Software runter (Torrents, etc.)
[[ACHTUNG: Ich nenne hier keine Namen und beschuldige keinen!]]
Daher kann ich es gut verstehen, das die Entwickler hier versuchen,
Bremsen einzubauen, damit man sich das Spiel original kauft. 

Und wir wissen ja bereits, wie das Microsoft sieht:
Alles original, Daten trägen vorhanden, gültige Lizenz, Aktivierung, etc.
Natürlich sind die da nicht die einzigen.


----------



## burns (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*



Jack ONeil schrieb:


> *Werden immer mehr Spiele für den PC von Consolen schlecht umgesetzt*
> 
> ........
> 
> Wie zb. Arma2




Absolut, ja.
Kaum jemand entwickelt noch ausschliesslich für den PC.
Dabei kommen dann solche herrlichen Titel raus welche man selbst mit 1-2 Jahre alter Hardware noch in vollen Details und mit 16xAA und Ultimo-AF zocken kann ohne jemals unter 60FPS zu fallen. 

Darin liegt ja wohl nicht der Sinn sich nen PC anzuschaffen oder? 
Die Reste der Konsoleros vorgeworfen zu bekommen, pfui deibel. Und am Besten läufts dann aus Schlampigkeit noch nichtmal anständig bis hin zu gar nicht, wie beim Paradebeispiel GTA4. 
Wer das unterstützt, ist selber schuld und gehört irgendwodran wo´s richtig wehtut kopfüber am Kronleuchter aufgehangen. 


Fallout3 bietet hier die Ausnahme zur Regel. Bis auf die unendlich besch...eiden aussehenden 3rd Person Texturen der Waffen und Items (Standard-Format 256x256), wurde hier von den Programmieren zumindest insoweit das Potential der Platform PC ausgeschöpft, sodaß man sich nicht gleich ekeln muss weil das Spiel aussieht als wärs 2 Jahre alt. Und für die Texturen gibts ja Mods - eine unumstössliche Bastion der PC´ler.


Aber was um Himmels Willen hat das mit ArmA zu tun? 
Bohemia Interactive sind nun wirklich eine der wenigen verbliebenen unabhängigen Spieleschmieden, die sich nicht vollends auf die Geldmacherei mit Konsolen eingelassen haben, sondern lieber ein Nischenprodukt fabrizieren womit sie weitaus weniger Aussichten auf finanziellen Erfolg haben als mit Crossplatform-Gelümmel wie z.B. GTA4, NFS:Shift, GRID, Opfer2:Sales Rising, etc. und wie sie alle heissen.


Also wenn man schon meckert, dann doch bitte mit (Sach)Verstand


----------



## Zephyr (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Spieler immer öfter schlechte Spiele*

Ich frage mich echt, was die Leute anstellen, um "habe ständig Probleme" ankreuzen zu müssen. Sooo schlimm kann es doch garnicht sein. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das genau so ein Thema wie mit Windows. Das wird von Linux-Usern von meinen Bekannten immer schön runtergezogen, dabei werden die Vorteile von Windows gegenüber Linux total außer Acht gelassen 

Mal im ernst, wenn man echt so häufig Probleme hat, hat man entweder ungewöhntlich viel Pech oder sollte die Ursache mal wo anders, anstatt am Spiel suchen


----------

